# Which Worldmark Product for WorldMark Anaheim??



## jlee2070 (Sep 21, 2011)

Interested in possibly buying into the WorldMark System but there are so many it's confusing me...  My main interest would be staying at WorldMark Anaheim and also using these point for other places such as Hawaii.  

Is WorldMark, The Club different from WorldMark by Wyndham?  When buying resale, how do I differentiate the different products to know if I'm buying the right thing???


----------



## presley (Sep 21, 2011)

WorldMark, the club, is managed by Wyndham.  

I am in process of closing on my first WM purchase.  If you have any other questions while reviewing contracts, check out wmowners.com.  They have a lot of useful information and always willing to help newcomers.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I own a few WM points.  I am pretty sure there is only one kind of Worldmark and all the names you cited are for the same thing.

With that said, there is really only one place anyone should buy a Worldmark contract from and that is from www.wmowners.com.  There is a section on that web page for owners to sell their contracts and that is the way to go.  In my oppinion, you will be able to buy from an owner directly than you will from ebay and much quicker.  The thing to keep in mind with WM is that you are not buying any kind of deed.  You are buying a membership into a club, basically and so WM handles all the closing.  Makes buying WM points very safe, even when you are dealing with the owner directly.

One thing you might want to think about is buying a small WM contract and just renting the extra points you need from other owners.  You can rent an unlimited amount of WM points from other owners for the same cost as you would pay in dues, had you owned those points.


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 21, 2011)

From what I have read the above info is accurate with a couple of exceptions.  Unless things have changed, I believe there are 2 divisions of Worldmark the Club.  One is geared more to the properties in the South Pacific and owners in the other can not easily get into the resorts in that area (Fiji, Australia etc etc).  If I am wrong I am sure someone will chime in.

The other point would be that, and I have been looking at this closely as I am contemplating getting in to Worldmark, you can buy cheaper on ebay.  Of course you need to be careful who you buy from but one that has a lot of Worldmark memberships on ebay is Timeshare Angles and they seem to have a pretty good rep in here.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I do not think there is a huge difference in price verses ebay or worldmarkowner.com.  I got the best price dealing with an owner directly but sometimes contracts go on ebay for cheaper and other times not.  I got tired of the long waits for bidding to end on ebay and then I always seemed to miss the contracts that sold for cheap and seemed to always find the contract where bidding went crazy in the final minutes of the auction.  Buying from an owner was just so easy.

I meant to say that the Anaheim property requires a lot of WM points to book.  If you are not picky on the week, you can trade into that resort much cheaper via RCI.  The points for that resort are double if not tripple the points as just about any other WM resort.

I guess there is a WM that deals with south pacific or asia or something like that.  I'm not sure where you find those contracts but I am pretty sure they aren't the contracts up for sale on ebay.

...and you mentioned wanting to trade into the WM resorts in Hawaii.  No offense to anyone but I think just about any other name brand timeshare in Hawaii (like Hilton and Marriott and Wyndham) are better than the resorts WM has in Hawaii.  WM has some great resorts and Anaheim is at the top of the list along with some properties in Oregon and the one in West Yellowstone, but I would not rank their Hawaii properties very high.  Maybe I am missing something about those properties but from the pictures I have seen, they do not look that great.


----------



## LLW (Sep 21, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> I own a few WM points.  I am pretty sure there is only one kind of Worldmark and all the names you cited are for the same thing.
> 
> With that said, there is really only one place anyone should buy a Worldmark contract from and that is from www.wmowners.com.  There is a section on that web page for owners to sell their contracts and that is the way to go.  In my oppinion, you will be able to buy from an owner directly than you will from ebay and much quicker.  The thing to keep in mind with WM is that you are not buying any kind of deed.  You are buying a membership into a club, basically and so WM handles all the closing.  Makes buying WM points very safe, even when you are dealing with the owner directly.
> 
> One thing you might want to think about is buying a small WM contract and just renting the extra points you need from other owners.  You can rent an unlimited amount of WM points from other owners for the same cost as you would pay in dues, had you owned those points.



Here's the Memberships for Sale forum on WMO:
http://wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71&sid=e4af3723ea613516cdfa8b50b5d3af8d

There are currently some good deals on there (not my ads).


----------



## LLW (Sep 21, 2011)

cbm32 said:


> From what I have read the above info is accurate with a couple of exceptions.  Unless things have changed, I believe there are 2 divisions of Worldmark the Club.  One is geared more to the properties in the South Pacific and owners in the other can not easily get into the resorts in that area (Fiji, Australia etc etc).  If I am wrong I am sure someone will chime in.



The South Pacific company is not part of Worldmark, but part of Wyndham (WM's developer/manager), and is called Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific. There is an exchange agreement between WM and WVRAP, for one to three units at some resorts. Like in the exchange agreement with the old Fairfield which is now called Wyndham Vacation Resorts, those are usually hard to get into and costly in points. II or RCI are better ways to go.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 22, 2011)

WorldMark owners who are Travelshare members and all owners who purchased prior to the roll out of Travelshare in 2006 have access to the majority of the Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific.  On the pull down menu on the booking page of the WorldMark web site I see a total of 19 South Pacific resorts in Australia and New Zealand that I can book with my pre-2006 account.  Some of the resorts such as Outram Perth resort show only 1 or 2 units available, but others, including the Sydney resort, show more than 5 units available. The credit costs vary widely, from 14,000 credits for a 2 bedroom unit in Sydney to 29,400 credits for a 2 bedroom unit in the Perth resort.

I don't know how many of the resorts you would have access to with a new resale purchase, but it would not be the full list.  It would be more along the lines of what LLW listed. The list of resorts and units is in The Exchange Network documentation on the WorldMark web site.  I think you have to be a WorldMark owner to have access to the section of the web site where the documents are located.


----------

